# Beans Pfad?



## romzac (19. Nov 2007)

Nabend miteinander!

Habe hier ein Problem, zu dem ich so keine Lösung finde, vielleicht könnt ihr mir dazu etwas sagen:

Ich verwende Eclipse 3.3 mit den Web Standard Tools WST. Darin habe ich ein Dynamic Web Project erstellt. Bisher habe ich nur mit JSPs gearbeitet, die funktionieren soweit. Jetzt wollte ich eine Klasse laden, um deren Funktionen verwenden zu können, eine Bean.


```
<jsp:useBean id="meinebean" class="testbean"></jsp:useBean>
```

ABER !!!, in welchem Verzeichnis muss ich denn die testbean.class positionieren, damit die von Tomcat gefunden werdne kann? Im ordner WEB-INF habe ich schon dne Unterordner classes angelegt, und die testbean Klasse dort abgelegt. Aber beim starten der JSP gibts halt nen Fehler, dass die testbean nicht gefundne werdne kann.

Danke für hilfreiche Tips.

Zusatzfrage: kann ich von der JSP irgendwie auch die Funktionen aus den Klassen des JDK irgendwie nutzen? java.util.Calendar z.B.?


----------



## Guest (19. Nov 2007)

Das classes Verzeichnis wird automatisch angelegt, wenn du die WAR-Datei erzeugst und enthält 
alle compilierten Java-Dateien. Wenn deine Klasse in einem Package enthalten ist (sollte ja auch),
dann musst du dieses auch angeben.
	
	
	
	





```
<jsp:useBean id="meinebean" class="wo.auch.immer.testbean"></jsp:useBean>
```


----------



## romzac (19. Nov 2007)

Mhhh, muss ich unbedingt eine WAR-Datei erstellen? Bei den JSPs hab ich bisher immer direkt auf RUN gedrückt, und das Ergebnis dazu wird mir dann direkt von der Tomcat-Render-Engine innerhalb von Eclipse angezeigt.

Aber das die erzeugten class Dateien in WEB-INF/classes liegen müssen ist schonmal richtig, oder?

Weil ich habe gemerkt: wenn cih eine eigenständige Tomcat-Instanz starte (nicht innerhalb von Eclipse) kann ich aus dessen webapps/work verzeichnis auch die Beans aufrufen. Nur ich hab halt irgendwie nicht so die Lust immer alles rüber zu kopieren, deshalb woltle ich das per Mausklick aus Eclipse direkt schnell starten können ... ?


----------



## Guest (19. Nov 2007)

Wie ich schon schrieb. Default-Package zieht nicht und du brauchst keine Verzeichnisse selbst zu erstellen.
Verschiebe doch deine Bean in irgendein Package.


----------



## romzac (19. Nov 2007)

Scheisse, ich wollte ja nicht hören, aber mit nem richtigen Package drumm herum klappt es tatsächlich!

Super vielen Dank, jetzt flutscht es!


----------



## Guest (19. Nov 2007)

romzac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Scheisse, ich wollte ja nicht hören, aber mit nem richtigen Package drumm herum klappt es tatsächlich!
> 
> Super vielen Dank, jetzt flutscht es!


:bae: Ärgerlich, was? Man kann einen Haufen Zeit wegen einer solchen Kleinigkeit verlieren.


----------

